# Running after 40s



## secondchance (6 Apr 2013)

Some doctors think that running after 40s is not good.
They say that running and jumping are big stress for body.They recommend to walk, swim.
I like running too much, but they think that is not good for knees, bones etc.
What is minimum and maximum for running people over 40s for being in good shape as member of CAF?
3 days  per week x 3 km =  9 km 
or
3 days per week x5 km  = 15 km
or
3 days per week x 7 km = 21 km
or
3 days per week x 10 km = 30 km


----------



## Ciskman (6 Apr 2013)

secondchance said:
			
		

> Some doctors think that running after 40s is not good.
> They say that running and jumping are big stress for body. They recommend to walk, swim.



Some doctors suck. Doesn't matter what age you are, listen to your body.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Apr 2013)

Bullshite.................like was said above, it all depends on your body and how it's aging.

I'm almost 53 and larger/heavier than most and I run all the time.............


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Apr 2013)

I ran my first half-marathon at 41, my second at 42 and 10 minutes faster.  Lies, statistics, and statistics provided as advice to individuals, all bad.

If you want to walk and swim well, then walk and swim.  If you want to run and jump, then run and jump.


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Apr 2013)

What Bruce said. I ran a couple of sub three hour marathons in my 40s along with a lot of other races and tons of training runs.


----------



## 26point2 (6 Apr 2013)

I'm 40 and running about 50k a week.  I have three halfs this spring, then two Olympic triathlons this summer.  This fall I'm running two full marathons (my 6th & 7th).  I'm listening to my body, and it says keep running.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Apr 2013)

26point2 said:
			
		

> I'm 40 and running about 50k a week.  I have three halfs this spring, then two Olympic triathlons this summer.  This fall I'm running two full marathons (my 6th & 7th).  I'm listening to my body, and itt says keep running.



Actually, given the number of hot women who compete in those events these days, I think you're really listening to your Johnson.  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Apr 2013)

I'm 39 and have signed up for my first ever half marathon.  Did 16k yesterday in training....the first time since Cornwallis that I've put 10 miles under my shoes in a day.  

Listen to you body....train up to it.  What's the max you should do?  When your body says "NO" you should stop....or at least slow to a walk and head for the showers.  

So far my body is only saying "OW" not "NO".  

And yes, I recommend visiting www.girlsinyogapants.com if you want a good excuse to go for a run....

NS


----------



## 26point2 (7 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Actually, given the number of hot women who compete in those events these days, I think you're really listening to your Johnson.  ;D



Yes, running is better than Viagra.


----------



## Nemo888 (7 Apr 2013)

Listen to your body obviously. Pain, soreness that lasts for long periods, crepitus(joint noise on movement), heat in the joint, etc. These will tell you to stop if you want to be mobile when you are old. Swimming is better for your knees but killer on your shoulders, especially after many years of push ups. Elliptical is my favourite. I let my joints rest by rotating I workouts. I don't always recover in a single day like when I was young.

We do about 4 or five knee replacements a day at the hospital. Same thing with hips and we mangle shoulders occasionally too. The bone buildup on the tough bastards is impressive. I've seen too many soldiers leaving the army so broken they are useless for anything else after. They are mentally tough and suck it up. But I wish they would have looked after themselves a little better.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Apr 2013)

All the above posts have good advice. One thing is that the most important thing to remember when training at over age 40+ is to take appropriate amounts of rest and recovery time, getting good sleep and eat well.

Precise amounts are variable based on your fitness level and health, but realistically running for training 3-4x a week with alternating days of other cardio activities is recommended.

The only limit as to speed and distance of your runs is not in your muscles and joints, but hidden in the part of your body that produces common sense, drive and motivation. If you train smart starting now, you will be able to run 10, 21, or even 42 kms next season.


----------



## secondchance (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all your opinons and advices.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2013)

If God had intended for people to run marathons he never would have invented the SUV.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If God had intended for people to run marathons he never would have invented the SUV.



 :goodpost:    :nod:


----------



## Dirt Digger (8 Apr 2013)

If you're finding that running isn't working for you, you might try a treadmill with an aggressive hill climbing profile.  I've found that 30+ minutes at 4.0 mph and a random profile between 5% and 12% give me a good workout without my kneecaps trying to detonate like a claymore.  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Apr 2013)

This guy passed the Royal Marines Commando tests at age 55:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmlHxIqVoxE

And he's a civvie. Good on him.


----------



## secondchance (8 Apr 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If God had intended for people to run marathons he never would have invented the SUV.


What is the SUV ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2013)

secondchance said:
			
		

> What is the SUV ?



Stop overthinking, NOW!!!   That's an order................


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Apr 2013)

Of note, before signing up for the half-marathon next month, I signed my butt up for a running/coaching class at the Canada Games Center, so I've had a class every monday evening for the past 3 months or so which has helped improve my technique, and is targetted towards getting me ready for the run.

If you're having trouble running, perhaps go seek something similar out?  Don't do running room for coaching...they'll do feel-good run with us events, but not analyze your gait, your flexor motion, etc as you might wish to have done.  A proper trainer can identify areas that you need to specifically work on.  In my case, flexors.

NS


----------



## Guelph (9 Apr 2013)

SWIM! It's amazing for you, and way easier on your joints.


----------



## secondchance (13 May 2013)

thanks folks for comments.
I continue to do jogging ( 3 times per week , total 30-40 K per week) and swimming  (2 times per week)


----------

